# Dark spot on areola



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi - just a quick question!

I'm breastfeeding my 9-month-old baby and have just (today) noticed a dark spot, about 1cm in diameter, on one areola... it looks a bit like a bruise, but isn't sore at all and I have no idea how I could have got a bruise there!

Any idea what this could be?

Thanks!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Dont know without seeing it hun!!!  

Seriously, can you get your partner to have a look ?

It maybe a bruise..sometimes we can get them without realizing esp when breast feeding ie Caroline may not have been latched on 100% or she may have turned her face way taking you with them!

Any breast changes should always be monitored so if its still there in a couple of days see your GP

Jxx


----------

